# Where to find a South Indian filter?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've found the aramse channel on YouTube courtesy of the guest month from James Hoffman. They seem like amazing people, and their videos are excellent, especially the decolonising coffee one.

Anyway, they are fans of the South Indian brewer which seems to produce a coffee concentrate by using extremely fine ground (near Turkish) and slowly filtering boiled water through. Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I saw the video on James Hoffman's YouTube channel. I'll have to see about watching a few more of their videos.

Not a clue where you'd find one, but I have to say I was intrigued when I saw it... Curious if you manage to track one down. I'll have a look and see if I can find anything.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

One of these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-coffee-filter-kaapi-coffee-filter-south-indian-coffee-filter/383870172695?hash=item596071fe17:g:LnsAAOSwxhZfENWR


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> One of these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-coffee-filter-kaapi-coffee-filter-south-indian-coffee-filter/383870172695?hash=item596071fe17:g:LnsAAOSwxhZfENWR


 That's the job! I wondered if I could find a brass one though, and I did!

https://www.kaapi.co.uk/

They even sell coffee blended with chicory but it's quite expensive. I just want the filter really, so I'll try one and report back.

Grinding 30g of coffee a bit finer than espresso will give me a workout!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

The beauty of this filter is, it can take extremely fine ground to coarse.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've brewed with this a few times now and find it really interesting - and absolutely suitable for excellent coffee.

I brew at a lower temperature - 85 degrees and decreasing! I assume the fine grind and long contact time means I get away with this.

30g coffee, 180g water seems good. I bloom 60g as recommended in the video.

So far, my typical espresso grind gave a 24 minute drawdown (!) - and yet... It wasn't absolutely horrible. It was a bit dry on the finish, and there was a slight sour note - my prediction is the fine grind led to a bit of channeling.

Today I've coarsened a bit - still in a near-espresso range though. Drawdown was 14 minutes and the coffee (single origin decaf) is complex, all tasting notes present but definitely with chocolate emphasised over fruit.

Next one will be coarser yet and aiming for a 10 minute drawdown. I think this will be delicious, with more complexity. Be interesting to see if I'm right!

Highly recommend giving this a go. I expected a heavy, thick, textural cup given the lack of a paper filter but, while it's not exactly a V60, it's fairly clean tasting, with some body - like a French press but more concentrated and less silt.

Also, it's very pretty to look at and will last forever. The build quality is... Suspect. Sharp edges, the tamper (which is useless anyway) is Legitimately dangerous, and of course, the brewer gets hot - so care is needed. However, it brews an interesting, complex brew and if you're looking for something pretty and different I'd highly recommend it. I'll report back after more dialling in, but so far I'm doing better with this than the robot for the decaf coffee!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like a combo filter/immersion brew. The brewista dripper thing would probably do the same job but maybe wouldn't be as good at keeping the temp up. A syphon might be very similar too but of course that has some pressure on the draw down and only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

28 years! still going 💪

Meant to be taken with steamed milk and it's fab. People in South India use the gas hob to steam milk (I think they still stick to this traditional method).


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Morningfuel said:


> 30g coffee, 180g water seems good. I bloom 60g as recommended in the video.


 We brew this on week end evenings. We used chocolate point 28g on FX pro 1.3 for 2 people. Took about 15-20 mins. We drink with milk. It was very strong, though very nice. We tried 20g, the same settings and it was watery. I think ~24g will be perfect.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

This morning I got it about right - but coarser, 2 full turns from closed on a feld 47. 30g in, 180g water, drained in about 12 minutes.

Really tasty - chocolatey, rich, could be drunk neat as a sort of "weaker" espresso but we had it with a drop of milk. Really nice cup of coffee, definitely favours a bit of complexity and acid that espresso doesn't seem to do on these darker roasts.

Will continue using for all decaf!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

We brewed 24g fine grind (1.3 on Fx pro) on the above filter. We typically do not measure the extraction as we extract until it over flows by 25-30g. It was perfect with milk. The beans was @Black Cat's signature blend. Btw, it was for 2 people.


----------

